
BPMN is dead. Long live the Lisp - newcrobuzon
https://github.com/mikub/titanoboa/wiki/BPMN-is-dead.-Long-live-the-Lisp!
======
leowoo91
I don't understand how BMPN is compared to programming languages since it's
designed for describing business flows?

~~~
dragonwriter
> I don't understand how BMPN is compared to programming languages

BPMN, at least since 2.0, is a programming language with precisely defined
execution semantics.

> it's designed for describing business flows?

It's designed for specifying business flows with precision that allows it to
be used for implementation of business process management systems where the
processes are governed by an automated system which calls out to humans to
perform tasks where needed.

~~~
leowoo91
But isn't that similar to saying UML is a programming language? I would rather
call them 'modeling language' since that is the first definition I could find.

